# i just found locking gas cap for cruze



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

The 2012 *STANT*™ website & catalog says *#10511 *is the 'locking gas cap' for the 2011 Cruze; see page 29:

http://www.stant.com/repository/files/2012 Stant Pass Car Catalog.pdf

...and, here:

http://www.stant.com/modules/partLocator/view_diagram.cfm?id=10511

while *#11504 *is a _new_ item, not listed or shown in the 2012 catalog, that's listed for 2012 Cruze.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Would take a very close look at if, personally always had problems with Stant products, could end up with fuel evaporative codes. Really not concerned about someone siphoning gas out of the tank, almost next to impossible since they moved the tank under the rear seat.

Major concern is having a nice looking daughter that turns down a date from some freak and he ends up pouring sugar in her gas tank. Another factor with locking gas caps, may find that one key fits all. Cruze could have very cheaply added a locking door. Just a simple cable on a cheap plastic handle you can pull after you open the trunk. Or even a ten cent switch to trigger the vehicle's alarm.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

+1 on the fact that an ill-fitting gas cap can/does throw a "...air leak..." CEL.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> +1 on the fact that an ill-fitting gas cap can/does throw a "...air leak..." CEL.


I was able to get the locking cap from my wifes 2005 malibu Classic to fit it and lock but it did not seal so I would think it would throw code and get a CEL. (according to a co worker is OK The car still runs! I don't agree!!!!! He just bought a car for his son and it has a CEL but it runs so who cares. His car is a 97 POS and has a CEL but it runs! Not worth fixing. I asked how much gas is it wasting with the CEL. He doesn't care it runs!) Talk about duh!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Patman said:


> I was able to get the locking cap from my wifes 2005 malibu Classic to fit it and lock but it did not seal so I would think it would throw code and get a CEL. (according to a co worker is OK The car still runs! I don't agree!!!!! He just bought a car for his son and it has a CEL but it runs so who cares. His car is a 97 POS and has a CEL but it runs! Not worth fixing. I asked how much gas is it wasting with the CEL. He doesn't care it runs!) Talk about duh!


Some men just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Some men just want to watch the world burn.


This guy will complain about fixing his car and spending money but spends $8 + ea. day for lunch I bring mine every day and only eat out once a week and that is < $6. I guess he has all that money from not fixing his cars! They still run after all.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Patman said:


> This guy will complain about fixing his car and spending money but spends $8 + ea. day for lunch I bring mine every day and only eat out once a week and that is < $6. I guess he has all that money from not fixing his cars! They still run after all.


I usedta do that when I was younger. Now that I've got more bills, etc. to pay, bringing food to work is so much cheaper (and healthy!).

I can't stand for my things to not work right or not be in the best condition I can make them. If my check engine light was on (I had a Volvo - the check engine light comes on if you even _*LOOK*_ at it wrong), it seriously bugged me and I would try to find out why as soon as possible.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was thinking about adding a spring loaded rod I can pull with a string from my trunk so that door would be locked. But all cheap plastic, a screwdriver is all one needs to wreck it.

88 Supra Turbo has that arrangement, but all solid steel. What my Supra has in common with my Cruze, the gas cap is located on the wrong side of the car, so got use to that driving in on the wrong side of the gas station pumps.

Not bad at 5:00 AM in the morning when filling up, but a bit testy at a busy gas station. No, the hoses aren't long enough to reach the other side of these cars. Already tried that.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

This would work!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That might not work to well with our plastic gas door, lol. Has anyone tried to get the GM locking gas cap for the Camaro? Have heard its works with our ignition key so probably a bit more secure than aftermarket.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Im late to this post for those who search up this topic I just got a locking cap and it fits my 2016 turbo cruze (prob gen 2) ..the cap is from napa and fits 2015 models but works fine on mine no engine light...it looks almost identical to stock cap..its a 703-1720 napa brand.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

slothcruzer said:


> Im late to this post for those who search up this topic I just got a locking cap and it fits my 2016 turbo cruze (prob gen 2) ..the cap is from napa and fits 2015 models but works fine on mine no engine light...it looks almost identical to stock cap..its a 703-1720 napa brand.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I had one since I bought my cruze 2014 ltz in 2014 4th july. I bought it a week after I got it & never had a problem w/ it EVER. I forgot what brand & model number sorry. I googled it & bought it on Ebay for like $12 or less


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I've been using an AC Delco 12F24L for over a year. Works fine. Maybe not the most solid construction I've seen, but it works.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey has anyone had any issue w/ gas cap lock freezing in winter? Didnt know if I should use it in winter months...thanks


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Murphy's law states that when you fill your tank, this is when your in-tank fuel pump will die. For good safety reasons, moved the tank to under the rear seat on all vehicles. Even on a 27 gallon filled to the top SUV, that's an extra 162 pounds of weight.

Impossible to siphon out the gas from the filler tube, even tried hanging a weight at the end of the hose. Only way to drain it was to use an external fuel pump, but have three lines going into the tank, the fuel feed line is the one, others are the recir and vent lines. Then where to put that gas, ha, motorhome worked for this, has an 80 gallon tank.

Filler goes into the side of that tank, remove that and will get soaked with gas, no wonder why they charge around a thousand bucks to do this in a shop. Also had to drop the exhaust from the cat back for clearance. Rare to find a vehicle with an access plate to replace the fuel pump, would only cost a couple of bucks extra, but sure makes this job a heck of a lot easier.


Why do they mount the pump inside of the tank? It cheaper, can make a dirt cheap motor that pulls anywhere from 60 to 120 watts that depends on the gas to keep it cool. Run these on a bench in free air under pressure, they will burn up. If the pressure output is less than the fuel regulator, don't get recir, will burn up quickly. This can be caused by a poor electrical connection.

Only owned two vehicles with an external fuel pump, an 84 and a 85 Honda, very easy to replace, but because they were, never had problems with them.

Recall the good old days with an engine driven fuel pump, could buy a rebuild kit for a buck and be done in less than 20 minutes.

Why do we, the people put up with these BS? Cheapest fuel pump for the Cruze I can find on the net is 256 bucks, and positively miserable to replace. But dey all do dis.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

got it because we live in apartments, sometimes we get a hole neighbors and they could potentially pour something into the gas tank.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Im still very upset gm didn't have a locking gas door from factory. even my spouses LS SPARK!!!! has one a LS SPARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but not the cruze..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The cruze in other countries has a locking gas door, so they just saved a few bucks on our model.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> Im still very upset gm didn't have a locking gas door from factory. even my spouses LS SPARK!!!! has one a LS SPARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but not the cruze..


Geez the sparks have it and ours doesnt wt heck!?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> Im still very upset gm didn't have a locking gas door from factory. even my spouses LS SPARK!!!! has one a LS SPARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but not the cruze..


My 2012 fuel flap locks when the doors are locked, I find it hard to believe that any modern car comes without a locking cap. Even a Toyota mini van I bought new in 1984 came with a key lock on the fuel cap.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

just like i want to slap the engineer that programed the CTd horrible throttle response i want to especially slap the bean counter that said.. sure lets not have a locking gas door to save 2$.. now if other markets have it would it be hard to run the cable and hardware since i assume the point sin the frame are ready for it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> My 2012 fuel flap locks when the doors are locked, I find it hard to believe that any modern car comes without a locking cap. Even a Toyota mini van I bought new in 1984 came with a key lock on the fuel cap.


hmm that's interesting, ill check mine to see if it does on my 2015


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

slothcruzer said:


> Im late to this post for those who search up this topic I just got a locking cap and it fits my 2016 turbo cruze (prob gen 2) ..the cap is from napa and fits 2015 models but works fine on mine no engine light...it looks almost identical to stock cap..its a 703-1720 napa brand.


 Do not buy this cap it throws the error engine light but takes awhile. Wish I could edit post.

Edit to add we tightened it and no lights now, not sure what to think exactly will keep trying it if no lights. onstar had sent us a emission issue warning thats how I fig it out the most. But none lately.


----------

